# Bucket truck Question



## Pa Tree guy (Sep 12, 2008)

I was thinking of purchasing a 91 International bucket truck with a sky rider 56ft workheight boom. But the guy told me you can't get parts for the boom anymore. Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd pass unless it was a deal of a life time and by that I mean $3500 or less.


----------



## motor (Sep 15, 2008)

Sky Rider?? You sure? Sky Worker? Pics?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 15, 2008)

motor said:


> Sky Rider?? You sure? Sky Worker? Pics?



that's what i was thinking tom trees its junk


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Sep 16, 2008)

the model is a SR 51 he said it was a sky rider


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Sep 16, 2008)

one pic


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 16, 2008)

If it's tough to find parts for a toy or project, like proper escutchions for a 1974 Fiat X1/9 it's fun, part of the joy.

Tough to find parts for your work truck: nightmare.


RedlineIt


----------



## BDChainsaw (Nov 1, 2011)

*skyrider bucket truck*

I have a skyrider bucket truck on an 1982 ford f700 chassis with a Wisconsin pony. She works great and is stone axe simple to work on. PCC in Fort Wayne Indiana can redo your bucket upper boom and lower insert. Any good hydraulic shop can do your hoses cylinders and drives. Superior Aerial in Kent Ohio can get you parts talk to Mr. Allen Black he's the man. It all just takes time elbow grease and $$. Its hard to find info on these things since the company went bankrupt in the 80's so it's all pre internet. But its out there. Several big companies used these trucks so the knowledge is out there. No you can't get much off the shelf but it can be done.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Nov 1, 2011)

*skyrider bucket truck*

I've been told Aerial Devices Inc. of Charlotte NC. went out after there hydraulic component supplier Texas Hydraulics went cheap on the cylinders using aluminum parts in places where it didn't hold up causing failures (pronounced fatalities). Sorry if this offends anyone. Any other problems that you guys know of?


----------

